# Gap from door speaker to grill on panel



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Does the distance from the speaker mounted on a baffle in the stock location in the door to the factory grill on the panel make a difference? I was thinking if somehow i could "funnel" the sound by using some type of foam around the baffel to the door panel would help? Anybody ever try anything like this. I could build a thicker baffel to bring the speakers out futher but don't want to choke off the back of the speaker.


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

I think you'd notice a bigger improvement in the sound quaity making sure that the speakers isolated so the waves from the back are isolated from the front. Thats the biggest problem I have with using stock speaker locations.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I got a nice improvement from sealing the speaker to the door panel. It seems like the sound gets trapped between the panel and door and caused chaos. Door panel vibrations were cut way down and it definitely sounded better.


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I got a nice improvement from sealing the speaker to the door panel. It seems like the sound gets trapped between the panel and door and caused chaos. Door panel vibrations were cut way down and it definitely sounded better.


i have the same problem. my stock grills are not circular so its going to be hard to modify the door. 

how did you seal it off? I'm guessing that I'm losing sq from having sound waves get lost between the inner door (where the speaker is mounted) and the door card.


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, that is what I was thinking. I have the doors sealed as well as I can using flashing and fatmat, but noticed a large gap between the speaker and stock grill. I am getting alot of vibration from the door card and was thinking it may be from the "trapped" sound. What would be the best way to seal the sound from the speaker to the card?


----------



## ramonesfan (Jan 8, 2012)

This may be totally wrong but I used a thick piece of blk foam weatherstripping, I think it was 3/4" t, one side was adhesive. I circled the speaker perimeter with the sticky side and, when the door panel was installed, it compressed between the panel & door frame.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

ramonesfan said:


> This may be totally wrong but I used a thick piece of blk foam weatherstripping, I think it was 3/4" t, one side was adhesive. I circled the speaker perimeter with the sticky side and, when the door panel was installed, it compressed between the panel & door frame.


That's exactly what I did. I able to remove the stock grill to make sure the foam did not get messed up when sliding the panel on. I remember having the stereo playing as I was adding some extra sound deadening for about 30 minutes and as I installed the door panel, I lost some clarity and details even at low levels. Some of that is still lost but it's much better with everything sealed. I'm still trying to figure out how to open everything up a little more to get more sound out of it. Damn Acura has started jacking up prices on common wear items, some of them have gone up over 1,000% in the past year or two so I'm playing it a little conservative so I don't screw up my $600+ door panel.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> That's exactly what I did. I able to remove the stock grill to make sure the foam did not get messed up when sliding the panel on. I remember having the stereo playing as I was adding some extra sound deadening for about 30 minutes and as I installed the door panel, I lost some clarity and details even at low levels. Some of that is still lost but it's much better with everything sealed. I'm still trying to figure out how to open everything up a little more to get more sound out of it. Damn Acura has started jacking up prices on common wear items, some of them have gone up over 1,000% in the past year or two so I'm playing it a little conservative so I don't screw up my $600+ door panel.


Matt,
Please post some pics or start a new thread of what you did. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ramonesfan (Jan 8, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> ........ Damn Acura has started jacking up prices on common wear items, some of them have gone up over 1,000% in the past year or two so I'm playing it a little conservative so I don't screw up my $600+ door panel.



Yeah, you'll want to be careful with those! You can buy some nice gear for that kinda $$.

I noticed the same thing - definitely better with the weatherstripping than without, but still lost a little something with the panel back on. Good post question!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Matt,
> Please post some pics or start a new thread of what you did.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'll take some pictures, I'm bad about not taking pictures during my installs. In fact, I have to contact Erin about sending my 650s off for Klippel testing, that would be a great time to take pictures.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Would something stouter than foam maybe be better? Modeling clay?
Or glassing a clay ring?


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Would mounting the speaker to the outside of the door card work better if enough stiffening could be done to the card. I would not be adverse to cutting the stock grill out if it would make a noticable difference. It should isolate the front and rear wave well enough.BuickGN, your doors should be simular to my 07 accord doors.By the way I work at a buick dealership and have you seen the new Regal GS?


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

bump, because my doors are deadened and sealed and the door card is still raddling pretty bad


----------



## mrboots (Mar 31, 2011)

I was wondering about this exact thing. I was thinking about using some fairly thin aluminum strips wrapped in a circle, covered with some deadening material, and then screwed into the side of my speaker spacer. The thick weather stripping idea sounds much simpler though.


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

I picked up some foam weatherstripping at lowes, hopefully I will get a chance to get it along with some ccf installed in the next week or 2. I'll try and get some pics as I do it and let you know my impressions if it helps.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good news! I've got door panel rattle too so I need to either deaden the plastic panel AND/OR do this sealing between the speaker and door panel


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

I bit the bullet and bought a door panel from ebay ( it was actually pretty inexpensive) to cut up and see if i can flush mount the speaker in the panel instead of behind, or at least cut out the factory grill and be able to get a true measure of the depth between the door and panel and be better able to center the speaker behind the grill. I'll post pics as soon as I get the panel and start cutting.


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

Although an old thread, I figured this would be the place to add this info instead of starting a new thread. I ran three tests with flat eq, measuring from the listening position.

Red: Door panel on, no seal between baffle and interior plastic door panel
Blue: Door panel off (the "goal")
Orange: Door panel on, but with closed cell foam seal between speaker mounting baffle and interior plastic door panel










The results apper to be what we would expect. The foam seal works perfectly in some areas, not at all in others, and kind of in the middle in others. Still a cheap way to ensure you get the best sound possible from an install.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Pardon my confusion. Are you making a seal between speaker and mounting baffle? Or are you sealing the front wave of the driver and preventing its escape behind the door panel itself as the thread title suggests? That is assuming the speaker is mounted behind the door panel.


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

Like the thread title suggests.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh ok, thanks for the info!!


----------



## AlvaB (Apr 3, 2013)

Stinger overkill is good stuff should work for what your looking for


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I sealed my door panel around the speaker using a piece of CCF folded in half to create a flange all the way around. The door panel squished it down upon installation and I noticed an audible improvement in midbass clarity.


----------

